
Surveillance Self-Defense - rosser
https://ssd.eff.org/
======
deathhand
Was disappointed when they didn't mention how to hide from facial recognition
software.

Here is how: [http://cvdazzle.com/](http://cvdazzle.com/)

~~~
boyaka
Wow, I never thought about this, but perhaps a beard would also function quite
well for this? Maybe that is why beards are so frowned upon in society...My
conspiracy senses are tingling xD

~~~
chiph
Beards are possible for only half of society. Beards that look good are
possible for even fewer people. ;)

~~~
x1798DE
You don't have to grow a beard, you can just put a fake beard on. I can't
imagine it looking more ridiculous than the linked modifications, even for a
woman.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8499549](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8499549)

------
ArtDev
This is a great idea.

~~~
sarciszewski
This is an old idea -- the page has been around for YEARS. But I agree. :)

